# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Hufiger Spinout mit JP Real World Wave

## geremeas

Hallo, 
ich surfe schon recht lange (25 Jahre) und habe schon sehr sehr viele Boards durchprobiert. In den letzten Jahren hatte ich immer ein JP Freestyle Wave und kam damit gut zurecht. Jetzt habe ich das JP Real World Wave und habe extrem viel Spinout. Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe die Finnenposition und Mastposition verndert, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Ich stehe wie immer auf dem Board, belaste nicht zu stark den hinteren Fu und habe meist immer Druck/Gewicht nach vorne. Heute war ich in der Welle und hatte extrem viel Spinout kurz vor der Welle, ich musste dann immer erst das board wieder ranziehen und konnte nicht springen. War am Ende total genervt!!

Bitte ein paar Tips. Vielleicht hat ja Jemand was ber die JP Finne (22cm) gehrt, da die zu Spinout neigt?? Wer wei... meine Fahrtechnik ist seit Jahren gleich...

danke, marc

----------


## Unregistriert

Offensichtlich ist die Finne schlecht. Probier das Board einfach mal mit einer anderen Finne aus. Starboard verbaut ja auch grottenschlechte Freestylefinnen eigentlich ists ja eine Wavefinne aber die htte in einem Freestyler nix verloren.

----------


## Joachim

Hi Marc,
schau mal nach ob der Finnenkasten gerade eingebaut wurde. Die Lngsachse mu stimmen und die Finne sollten genau senkrecht stehen. Ein Freund von mir hat einige Bretter eines anderen Herstellers deswegen reklamieren mssen, da extreme Abweichungen vorhanden waren. Auch einen Finne kann sich z.B. auf Grund schlechter Lagerung verziehen.   
Gru Joachim
www.sportpalette.de

----------


## motze

moinsen,
hatte das brett auch schonmal unter den fssen mir ist das gleiche aufgefallen. das brett eignet sich weniger zum freestylen/freeriden dfr ziemlich dick in der welle.  abhilfe: aufrechter fahren, gabel evtl. hher an der kreuz mehr kanteneinsatz (lee). kopfhoch, meiner ansicht nach eines der geilsten bretter die es momentan aufm markt geben tut.

----------


## Unregistriert

hallo, habe das gleiche Board und das gleiche Problem. Ich habe den mit 83 ltr. .
Sideshore von links gegen die Welle kein Problem. Beim reinfahren mit der Welle
hufig Spinouts. Segel 4.7 und 5.5. Ist mein erstes Waveboard, kann also auch an mir 
liegen. Mastfuss und Finne fahre ich jeweils mittig. Gibt es mittlerweile schon mehr Er-
fahrungen? ber Antworten wrde ich mich freuen.

----------


## Unregistriert

Die Antwort kommt zwar spt, aber ich hoffe sie hilft Euch trotzdem. Auch ich surfe seit ber 20 Jahren. Aufgrund der neuen Boards und Segel mssten wir eigentlich anders auf den Boards stehen, damit die relativ kleinen Finnen (frher ist man bei dieser Segelgre mit 26er Finnen losgegangen) gut funktionieren. Ich selber fahre einen kleinen RRD mit 21,5 cm. und komme ebenfalls hufig ins seitliche rutschen. 

In Eurem Fall glaube ich, dass die Finne entweder zu klein ist, versucht mal eine 24 er, oder aber die Finne ist vom Profil zu schmal, was ebenfalls schnell zu Spinn outs fhrt, wenn man zu viel Druck aufs Heck ausbt (alte Fahrweise).

Schnen Tag noch.

----------

